# Durban Poison



## potpimp (Jun 17, 2013)

I got this from Krondizzle. It's truly two toke stuff; the best I've gotten up here and my son says it's the best he's had too. Very nice flavor, great bag appeal, great smell, and works awesome for my sleep disorder.


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2013)

so like are their photos? or is it invisible?


----------



## potpimp (Jun 17, 2013)

Picky little bitch.  I love you.


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2013)

ah ok well at first i thought you may have had some invisible weed and i was thinking that'd be pretty fucking cool


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks dank Yer buddy bred that Durban himself?? What bank does it come from??


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice FAT bag!!! But I doubt it's got much of the Durban/African thing in it anymore. You can get african seeds from these guys:

http://seaofseeds.com/seeds/seeds-of-africa

Trust me, it's OK, probably great for breeding if that's your thing, but it looks NOTHING like what's in that bag of yours. That looks DAAAAANNNNNKKKK......


----------



## potpimp (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't know where the seeds came from, only that he said it was Durban Poison. He's one of the best growers I've ever known. There isn't a yellow or brown spot on his leaves! And yes, it is very dank!!


----------



## mudminer (Jun 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> ah ok well at first i thought you may have had some invisible weed and i was thinking that'd be pretty fucking cool


The invisible pheno is definitely an SOB to grow. Great for stealth applications though.


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2013)

mudminer said:


> The invisible pheno is definitely an SOB to grow. Great for stealth applications though.


perfect for apartment life


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 17, 2013)

mudminer said:


> The invisible pheno is definitely an SOB to grow. Great for stealth applications though.


If you get the invisible trait with the odorless one...well, it might be great but it'd be really easy to misplace your harvest.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 17, 2013)

brotherjericho said:


> If you get the invisible trait with the odorless one...well, it might be great but it'd be really easy to misplace your harvest.


I've done that several times and it wasn't even the invisible stuff. There is still a house in Georgia with 10 hits of acid hidden somewhere.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 18, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I don't know where the seeds came from, only that he said it was Durban Poison. He's one of the best growers I've ever known. There isn't a yellow or brown spot on his leaves! And yes, it is very dank!!


Any chance you can find out where the seeds were from? Hope I'm not being nosy, but it's a pretty legendary name and I must admit the African Seeds one was bit of a waste of space... I'd love to try all the 'classics' at least once, most of the others like Skunk and White Widow and G13 were really excellent smokes when I finally tried them, my favourite 'legend' I've tasted is still Northern Lights no 5, incredibly taste and a brilliant crytal-clear high that is prone to cause tons of giggles, even in old heads.


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 18, 2013)

in a baggie? come on pp, i know you have jars. lol. you said its good for sleep, isn't dp a sativa?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 18, 2013)

brimck325 said:


> in a baggie? come on pp, i know you have jars. lol. you said its good for sleep, isn't dp a sativa?


Most African weed has super-high CBD and if you're lucky THCV as well. Sativa or not, it's sleepy-weed.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 18, 2013)

brimck325 said:


> in a baggie? come on pp, i know you have jars. lol. you said its good for sleep, isn't dp a sativa?


No, I bought this; I didn't grow it. I haven't been able to grow anything in over a year due to lack of space.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

potpimp said:


> No, I bought this; I didn't grow it. I haven't been able to grow anything in over a year due to lack of space.


free mason jars whenever you buy, with a fancy ribbon attached.
LOL


----------

